# Please help me



## evolloner (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi i just bought a PS-51D450 and HT - d555k
i used a hdmi cable and i manage to put the sound to the HT while watching movies. 

But my problem now is when i try to watch cable tv no sound when i use the home theater.

i already mange to turn on receiver which is the DVD theater (d555k) the sound set up in my tv is external audio something like that.

But still no sound from HT when in tv mode.

PLease help me thank you.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

How is the TV (audio output) connected to the home theater? What type of cable/connection and which outputs and inputs are used?

Most TV's only have stereo outputs. So you will only get stereo audio, not surround, unless the home theater is capable of "creating" the surround channels. Which is "OK", but not real surround sound. 

It should simply be a matter of connecting the TV audio out to the home theater input. Configure the TV to use the TV audio out, and then select the input the TV is connected to on the home theater.


----------



## evolloner (Apr 14, 2012)

Dogg said:


> How is the TV (audio output) connected to the home theater? What type of cable/connection and which outputs and inputs are used?
> 
> Most TV's only have stereo outputs. So you will only get stereo audio, not surround, unless the home theater is capable of "creating" the surround channels. Which is "OK", but not real surround sound.
> 
> It should simply be a matter of connecting the TV audio out to the home theater input. Configure the TV to use the TV audio out, and then select the input the TV is connected to on the home theater.


i used hdmi cables.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

You need to take one or the other back and yell loudly that they need to sell stuff that works together. Your TV has digital audio out via what Samsung calls "HDMI Return". But, your DVD/Surround Sound Unit only has "Digital Audio In Optical". The two are not compatible.

If returning either is not possible, a converter such as THIS ONE is a (spendy) option.


----------

